# Jack is Back!



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

My fellow spooksters enclosed are the links to a slide show and still photo’s of the pumpkin head scarecrow static prop, ‘Jack’ that I have put together. In my first post I showed you how I made this scarecrow pumpkin head. In this tutorial I hope I can give you a good idea of how I made his body.

For the slide show follow this link:

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff314/rebelfederal/P3-Prop/?action=view&current=0770b6a6.pbw 

For still photos of the slide show go to this link:

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff314/rebelfederal/P3-Prop/

Hope you enjoyed viewing this project as it has developed.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*WOW*, Spookzilla, Jack is a masterpiece!! I loved that slideshow tutorial, it was like a pop-up video on VH-1 or something....be proud of him, that's some great work--how tall is he? 

Thanks for putting in the extra effort to show us how you did it!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Why thank you Laurie! Jack is standing some 7 feet plus tall.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Great work Spookzilla! I hope I can count on you to be a resource as I finish my project. Even though it might take me the rest of the year if I don't quit getting distracted.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spookzilla, great job, I love that you can see his ribs, he has a awesomely creepy face, thank you for posting this!!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks bethene!

Madame Turlock, Focus...... focus...... look into my ghoulish dead eyes and focus, you can finish you will finish your project, you will finish you project. Look into my eyes! LOL! You know anytime I'm here to lend what ever help I can.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookzilla, you are creating a masterpiece. maybe i should have put on the travel wish list that i would like just to make it around to see even some of the great works displayed on this forum. wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Thanks bethene!
> 
> Madame Turlock, Focus...... focus...... look into my ghoulish dead eyes and focus, you can finish you will finish your project, you will finish you project. Look into my eyes! LOL! You know anytime I'm here to lend what ever help I can.


You've got me under your spell.....totally focused now.....I can do anything


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> spookzilla, you are creating a masterpiece. maybe i should have put on the travel wish list that i would like just to make it around to see even some of the great works displayed on this forum. wouldn't that be fun?


By JOVE, *woman*!! What an absolutely _SPLENDID_ idea you have there!!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW! That is a master piece and i am not just saying that! that is REALLY good!!


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> spookzilla, you are creating a masterpiece. maybe i should have put on the travel wish list that i would like just to make it around to see even some of the great works displayed on this forum. wouldn't that be fun?


count me in !!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Madame Turlock, Focus...... focus...... look into my ghoulish dead eyes and focus, you can finish you will finish your project, you will finish you project. Look into my eyes! LOL! You know anytime I'm here to lend what ever help I can.


Wow...it's amazing! Your spell worked like magic. I was so focused today....I do believe I will finish this project after all. Before you know it I will be posting pictures of my finished project. Thanks, you're the best Spookzilla!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Spookzilla - Jack is great! And your tutorial rocks! Very nice to follow the progression like that. Thanks alot!!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Your more then welcome pandora, just glad to help my fellow spooksters in some small way.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

great job!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks GREAT!!!!

I think I have a love..hate issue with the forum...I love seeing all the great props and ideas that everybody has but then I hate them because it adds another project to my todo list DAMN THIS ADULT A.D.D.!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

voodoo willy said:


> Looks GREAT!!!!
> 
> I think I have a love..hate issue with the forum...I love seeing all the great props and ideas that everybody has but then I hate them because it adds another project to my todo list DAMN THIS ADULT A.D.D.!!!!


It is so true. My list grows longer every time I log on to the forum. This is a place of inspiration for sure


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, laurie s., madame t., and cylon, it looks like evil eyes wants to join us on our travels. wouldn't it be fun if we could really get together and travel around to see these haunts. that would be a fun wish list. like a tour or something, rent a bus and just go!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey hallorenescene we all can be “Bozo's on that Buss”! Firesign Theatre early 70’s if your wondering where that came from, http://www.firesigntheatre.com/ 

But hey I’m all up for some spooky touring! I'm already planning to hit the road this October to Atlanta to check out the nations number one haunted attraction Neitherworld!!! http://www.fearworld.com/ any one wnat to join me and the Spookett?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Let's do it, hallorenescene!!

Spookzilla, *seriously*, my husband and I *WILL* meet up with you and the Mrs. at Netherworld this October...let me know what evening, my friend, and we will BE THERE!!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> seriously, my husband and I WILL meet up with you and the Mrs. at Netherworld this October...let me know what evening, my friend, and we will BE THERE!!


Kewlies Laurie S.! Were thinking about the last weekend in Septmeber or the first weekend in October, it would be neat to meet up with you and your hubby. Maybe some of our fellow spooksters would be interested in getting together? Maybe we could get a group rate at local motel and Netherworld if we got enough ghouls and ghoulets together? We have the number seventh or eight attraction in our back yard, Kersey Woods, as cool as that is I can't wait see Netherworld!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boy would i love to go! october is such a busy time for us though. would it be at the beginning of october? that might be an if! i have to do my haunt for the tot's. i have a sister in dublin and a neice in ?columbine?. we keep up with emails. sure would be nice to see them. keep me posted and maybe, fingers crossed. really, maybe!!!
uhmm, early 70's? where was i, fireside theater? 
so spookzilla, is your wife on this forum? if so who is she? and is she heavy into halloween? 
laurie s. if i come i promise not to bring any boogey dolls or button flowers. b u t and that is a big but, i still owe you for those scary...
be in touch soon / missy /


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the first of october, maybe. the last of sept. even better. no promises, but i do hope.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> laurie s. if i come i promise not to bring any boogey dolls or button flowers. b u t and that is a big but, i still owe you for those scary...


Be very careful Laurie....remember what I told you about her! I wish I could be there with you but I will have to stay home and watch the doll closet so you don't have to look over your shoulder  I will be thinking about you all while you have fun!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh yes, Madame, every day I log in with fear of what Mrs. Hallorenescene still has in store for me....I'll be keeping my eye on her...

..Come on down, hallorenescene, you're the next contestant! Join us in some Netherworld fun! If we go the last weekend in September, that'd be a great way to celebrate my birthday too! WooHOOOOOO!!

Surely we can get a group rate going, here...*Wilbret*, c'mon now, you and your Mrs. can come--by that time y'all will be a hop, skip, and a jump away in Alpharetta. Can you convince her it'll be fun? ;-)

Who else?, who else is game?..........


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh yes, wilbert, bring your fun self on down, we can watch each others backs for those nasty spiders that laurie breeds. bbrrrrr. madame, are you sure you don't need to come, maybe to pick up that sneaky little trick possibly hiding in lauries hedge by now. check outside laurie, is that last spider still there, are did it dissapear?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> oh yes, wilbert, bring your fun self on down, we can watch each others backs for those nasty spiders that laurie breeds. bbrrrrr. madame, are you sure you don't need to come, maybe to pick up that sneaky little trick possibly hiding in lauries hedge by now. check outside laurie, is that last spider still there, are did it dissapear?


I believe it retreated in fright after I accidentally ran over that yellow & black one with the car one day.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

This is to delicious! 



> is your wife on this forum? if so who is she? and is she heavy into halloween?


hallorenescene,

She is very heavy on Halloween, she had to be to have gone to the eternal grave with me!, but I will not say where she prowls the night, other the to say the one that owns my rotten heart is closer then you may imagine. 

Once I firm up a date for Netherword I will post it, most like end of September or first week in October if all goes according to my fiendish plans. If anyone knows of a motel close by that we all can stay please do give me a shout since I know nothing of the area. Nothing would please me more then to get together and enjoy some howling scary times with my fellow spooksters here on the forum. If that works maybe we can plan on a trip to my back yard at Spookywoods. http://spookywoods.com/ very cool!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

_Ohhhhhhhh_ *MY*!!!!!! Spookywoods looks *WAY* too good to pass up....I'm so excited ALREADY! Lots of planning to do, hotels/motels to scout out in the Netherworld area (I'll pass that info along when I gather it)...I just _knew_ Halloween 2008 would be the best ever when I joined up here!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you are so lucky on your wife loving halloween. my husband just barely tolerates it. last year after i got real desparate i got him to help hang two things. even begging doesn't always work. i have been able to get him to sit at the door. he loves getting all the praise for the haunt, and the credit. last year he dissapeared and didn't do the door, but someone called in sick at work and he covered. so i guess he had a good reason, believe me, he wouldn't miss all the praise for much, except me screaming, sobbing and crying, because i had to work. hahaha
hi mrs. spookzilla, it will be fun to meet you, i think! you're not a bucky dressed up sitting on the floor by spookzilla are you? yikes, this isn't a norman bates scene is it? although i'm not a pretty young blonde, i think i will get some of those glasses you can see behind you with. 
sounds like laurie is getting some info for us. hotel rooms, rates, group discount rates. how much to go through neverworld. where is spookywoods? how much? loved the video, i tell you, if i had to go into the latrene and a monster came out, well, a good chance i wouldn't have to use the bathroom. that was a scream, literally! lol oh yeah, is anyone bringing kids? my grandson started packing his bags! i told him i didn't know if kids are coming. he already started working on my husband for us to go. he said grandpa thinks i need a new life.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy birthday to you, just getting ready!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, pop off this board for a few days and it's like you been dead for years! Hmmm not a bad thought?

Anyways, Laurie I look forward to all or any information you can find out about motels and such near Netherworld. If I remember right it's off a Jimmy Carter Blvd. or something like that so surely there has to be a bunch of places we can park our coffin's and restaurants that we can dine on the undead?

hallorenescene,



> you are so lucky on your wife loving halloween. my husband just barely tolerates it


What!!! You poor wicked girl, I feel so sorry for you, to me that's grounds for burning the broom you jumped over! As for where Spookywoods is located it is near High Point and Greensboro, NC and if I'm not mistaken it was rated the number 8th or 7th best haunt in the nation. Halloween isn't complete for Mrs. Spookzilla and I without a night of shear fright there and dinner out afterwards. You can learn all about Spookywoods at:

http://spookywoods.com/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i checked out spookwoods, looks fun. $25.00 is reasonable. that is the video i checked out where the monster comes out of the latreen. lol. uuhhmm, i don't think i could get away with burning my husband on the broom, so i guess i'll have to keep him. i will work on him. i got him to go to a doll show with me today, he's not always totally hopeless. oh yeah, they have toy tractors and such. my grandson is such a military nut, he found a bunch of soilders to put together, and an old cap gun. laurie s., you ought to see what i purchased, a freckles doll. oh, yes, you just pull the string and you talk, or he talks, or we talk, or it talks. who knows who does the talking, is it me, or is it really my sticky eyed friend!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> who knows who does the talking, is it me, or is it really my sticky eyed friend!


You see Laurie.... I just know you can't trust this one!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you know what is scarier yet, i think we have corrupted gd freak. in another thread, he is out in full force with the sunflowers. very young this one. so sad to be demented at such a young age. hey, i think this guy is alright! aahh, spookzilla, sometimes i am a poor wicked girl. madame t. i am nice really! hahaha


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> madame t. i am nice really! hahaha


I don't know hallorenescene, the jury is out on that one. Just remember that Mrs. Spookzilla and I are keeping our sticky eye on you; where we prowl at night nobody knows. BEWARE!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> you know what is scarier yet, i think we have corrupted gd freak.


The seduction of gd feak is complete. He inspired me to join in his game of let's taunt Laurie earlier today. Oh, the shame of it all. And he is so young!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh no, you're not someones bloody bucky as well? quick, what color are you're eyes? do you have eyes? do they really stick? i am going to have to find someone to watch my back. no showers for me for awhile. shivers.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> oh no, you're not someones bloody bucky as well? quick, what color are you're eyes? do you have eyes? do they really stick? i am going to have to find someone to watch my back. no showers for me for awhile. shivers.


No hallorenescene, I'm not anyone's bloody bucky. I'm far superior. As Queen Of The Night all bloody bucky's are subordinate to she who my be obyed. I rule the legions of creatures who prowl the night. Many of them, as you know, have one sticky eye. BEWARE!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Anyways, Laurie I look forward to all or any information you can find out about motels and such near Netherworld. If I remember right it's off a Jimmy Carter Blvd. or something like that so surely there has to be a bunch of places we can park our coffin's and restaurants that we can dine on the undead?


Yeah, it is right off Jimmy Carter Blvd. on Dawson Rd. I believe...anyway, I'm on it today, researching restaurants, hotels, everything.  Will post some sites and info soon--

I suggest we buy our tickets online to avoid the line at the door..it'll be a very LONG line by the time we go..$25 for each person to see both haunts within Netherworld, which of course we will do.  You gotta have at least 20 folks to get a lousy $2 discount on ticket prices....I hope I'll find better group rates with the hotels!


And I believe you, Madame Queen of the Night!! Sure am glad you're on my side! (As long you don't continue to be too influenced by GDfreak ...stay away from his spell!! )


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

Wait a minute...there is actually a street named Jimmy Carter Blvd.??? That is just too funny. Is it lined with Peanut trees???


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Wait a minute...there is actually a street named Jimmy Carter Blvd.??? That is just too funny. Is it lined with Peanut trees???


Sure is! I suppose that is better the Bush Blvd. which I guess is lined with dead trees???? Now that is truly sad!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Am I missing something here with all these post about dolls and such? Or is this just a secret code among the coven? That's okay as long as I'm not the one that gets roasted in your pot but then again three lovely ladies and a warm bath...hmmm.  Trouble is it might kill the worms crawling through my rotten body and we can't have that can we?



> i checked out spookwoods, looks fun. $25.00 is reasonable


hallorenescene, here is the deal on Spookywoods. Unless you want to spend hours in a cue waiting on line to enter the haunt pop the extra five bucks or so for a VIP pass. I assure you its more then worth it and Laurie the same holds for Netherworld if they have VIP tickets. 

Laurie,
Thanks for doing all this leg work on Netherworld for all of us and you better believe it we are doing both haunts! Again if they also have VIP passes I assure you its well worth spending the extra five or ten bucks. That is unless you love feeling like a cow headed to slaughter while learning the life story of everyone around you as you spend hours cueing up on line? Please tell me what is this fascination with you, hallorenescene, and the most lovely Madame Turlock. about dolls? I thought the only thing dolls were used by little girls is to stick pins in them?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

O.K. another project I want to try, but that's it, The hearse, the lighted wall art, headless bride and well now Jack. But that is absolutely it. Oh who am I kidding, I will never finish them all. No let me think positive. I will finish all my props I will I will I will!!!
Thanks spookzilla he really is amazing. Love the fact you can see his ribs nice touch.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> tell me what is this fascination with you, hallorenescene, and the most lovely Madame Turlock. about dolls?


Spookzilla, it's all about my unfulfilled desire to have a daughter. Either that, or I just don't want to grow up! If you guess the right answer you will win a special prize.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> you know what is scarier yet, i think we have corrupted gd freak. in another thread, he is out in full force with the sunflowers. very young this one. so sad to be demented at such a young age. hey, i think this guy is alright! aahh, spookzilla, sometimes i am a poor wicked girl. madame t. i am nice really! hahaha


haha. I've been corrupted the day I came out of the whomb!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hows this? 










mwwahahaha!! ok ok I've had my fun.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie, I hope they don't have anything like this at Netherworld. That would be tooo scary for some people to handle.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

GDfreak, that was just _wrong_, man, just plain wrong....now I can't post on this thread again until the next page comes up. You coulda just said you didn't like me. 


Spookzilla, you're absolutely right, VIP passes are the way to go!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay gd and madame, i am so jealous, i can't even figure how to post pictures, those are great! that little baby is adorable, and that face on your sunflower, wow, it does look evil!
oh madame, that is to bad that you never had a daughter. so you missed out on all the fun of picking out girls clothing and dolls for her. so how many boys did you have? boys are nice too. i just have one daughter. 
gd, you must have been corrupted from birth, how delightfully fun is that!
spookzilla, the doll thing, you will never get it, you're not supposed to get it, be a man about it!
by the way spookzilla, did you ever see the movie switch? he took a bath with three lovely ladies, would you like us to prepare your water. mmwwhhaahhaaa
haunts and haunting is so fun, why wait till halloween to torment those who we take relish in frightening when we can torment laurie s. here. and i do relish our sparring. she and madame do have such ghoulishy fun retores. after a long day it is nice to have a laugh. 
a secret, laurie s., madame t., kallie, and yes you spookzilla are just some of the reasons i joined this forum. i loved the color of the way you all talked, it made me laugh and, my love of halloween. let's face it, i have a haunt but it is supplied with pre made stuff. if i want a prop built i used say to my friend jim, how many haircuts for this. when i give suggestions they are not technical like you guyses. me build a jack, hey friend jim, how many haircuts? i suggested something to one guy and his answer was-how embarrasing would it be to be caught like that. hhmmm, he had a good point, but i still like to try, you never no when i might help someone, and that gives me a fuzzy feeling. 
laurie, spookzilla is right, thanks for all your hard work, i just hope i can make it. it depends on how much things are and how much i can save. i am going to try really hard. my husband and i haven't had a vacation for 6 years. i hope we are due.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ooohhh laurie, i hope you don't really think gd doesn't like you. i spurred him on if you do. don't be mad at him, be mad at me. i will text this message so it will help turn the page.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Your encouraging Madame and GD will only strengthen their unholy alliance, hallorenescene....good*NESS*. I already feel sorry for myself and it's only March. 

Nah, you *rock*, and so does being here! Y'all are some wonderful friends, it doesn't matter that we've never met...I'm always looking forward to logging on here and seeing what y'all are up to. This stupid computer is good for something. 

No need to thank me for scouting out Atlanta, 'tis my pleasure..I'm just excited at the chance to hang out with some friends who love Halloween as much as I do!! I wish we could all meet up at Netherworld or Spookywoods or something...and I hope you and your hubby do get to come down, hallorenescene, I say you deserve the vacation!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah yes, about that....I'm using the 'read the last post only' function on this thread to keep from having to scroll over that EVIL, EVIL smirking thing...


***Don't mean YOU are the evil, evil smirking thing, GD....although I could imagine that you were when you posted that demonic stalk... ;-)***


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Whew..the page is turned, ahhhhhh...see? I was afraid to go up there and look, didn't even realize I was safe. Not proud of this phobia, but on it goes.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Why do I feel like GD is the unborn son I always wish I buried? LOL! Keep up your evil work son because it seems to be unnerving Laurie soul. Nothing like a bone chilling fright hu Laurie? Six years without a vacation hallorenescene why you poor lost soul! I do hope you can make it to any of these haunts with us. Madame T, only you could come up with the photo of the 'clown of the dead' which is why you are so very special to us all!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Of course I like you Laurie. I just like to have a little fun  . You have to rember I worked at the haunted house at six flags. I love scaring people. All though I will admit, if I was walking through a field and saw that, I'd probaly have to burn it. :/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i kind of liked it, the flower i mean. it looked kind of soulfull. 
keep me updated on the trip.
maybe gd saved you from the torment i was planning for you, maybe
maybe i am just working for another notch to my 361. nnaaa, i just like kicking back with you guys.
wait a minute, gd and madame t. alliances, i thought he was going to be my alliance, i am the one who private messaged him to post here, curses spoiled again!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> wait a minute, gd and madame t. alliances,


you will never know where my alliances are so BEWARE.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhhmmmm, next thing you will be telling me, you are spookzillas wife that is such a secret, hhhmmmmm


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hhhmmmm, next thing you will be telling me, you are spookzillas wife that is such a secret, hhhmmmmm

Now that would be an interesting marriage since he lives on the east coast and I live on the west coast


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, good point, but all these alliances are making me, i am suspecting everyone, everything, i am looking over my shoulder, i am not sure any longer who to trust, did you say you both live on the coast? so was that a yes


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> you both live on the coast? so was that a yes


You missed a couple of key pieces of information in my post. The answer is yes we both live on the coast. I live on the "west coast" and I'm married. He lives on the "east coast" and he's married. Are we married to each other....well I'll let you ponder that for a while.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

didn't miss them, but that was fun! don't need to ponder, just quit laughing.
or should i say, what, your both married, is that a yes


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> didn't miss them, but that was fun! don't need to ponder, just quit laughing.
> or should i say, what, your both married, is that a yes



Yes, we are both married


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> i kind of liked it, the flower i mean. it looked kind of soulfull.
> keep me updated on the trip.
> maybe gd saved you from the torment i was planning for you, maybe
> maybe i am just working for another notch to my 361. nnaaa, i just like kicking back with you guys.
> wait a minute, gd and madame t. alliances, i thought he was going to be my alliance, i am the one who private messaged him to post here, curses spoiled again!


yes, and thank you hallorenescene for telling me to post here. I've had quite a good time.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> You missed a couple of key pieces of information in my post. The answer is yes we both live on the coast. I live on the "west coast" and I'm married. He lives on the "east coast" and he's married. Are we married to each other....well I'll let you ponder that for a while.


Does this mean we are bi-costral Madame T? hallorenescene as lovely and sweet as Mrs. Turlock is I'm afraid Mrs. Spookzilla would have a thing or two to say about the Madame and I being in unholy matrimony.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you mean this doesn't even get her to jump in, c'mon, i want to meet mrs. spooky. don't tell me i have to drive all the way out there to meet her. well, if i do, i will try.
gd, glad you jumped in, it has been fun! you are a good adversary! 
gd, it's been years, but we used to go to 6 flags over ga. when i was in my teens. it was always fun but i don't remember a haunted house. probably added that since. if you got to work at a six flags haunted house, it must have been a thrill.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Does this mean we are bi-costral Madame T?


Well yes Spookzilla, I guess it does make us bi-coastal; which in some ways is a better deal than being bi-polar don't you think?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Spookzilla, I would really love to make this prop. Is there any way to get a more detailed how-to on this?? Please, pretty please =)


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> I would really love to make this prop. Is there any way to get a more detailed how-to on this?? Please, pretty please =)
> Reply With Quote


Pretty Please? I think I'm going to puke 13mummy! Just kidding! Just post any questions you have here or PM me and I will be more then happy to help you out.



> which in some ways is a better deal than being bi-polar don't you think?


Madame T, I'm not sure because I kind of like not knowing my right from my left? Which makes life so much more interesting wouldn't you agree?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> you mean this doesn't even get her to jump in, c'mon, i want to meet mrs. spooky. don't tell me i have to drive all the way out there to meet her. well, if i do, i will try.
> gd, glad you jumped in, it has been fun! you are a good adversary!
> gd, it's been years, but we used to go to 6 flags over ga. when i was in my teens. it was always fun but i don't remember a haunted house. probably added that since. if you got to work at a six flags haunted house, it must have been a thrill.


best job ever! I got paid to be in the air conditioning in the dark and scare the crap out of people of course it was great!! And you get to learn a whole bunch of cool tricks with make -up and work with professional anamotronics.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Madame T, I'm not sure because I kind of like not knowing my right from my left? Which makes life so much more interesting wouldn't you agree?


I don't agree at all Spookzilla. I would rather live life without a compass and just see where it takes me. Knowing my left from my right would make life all too predictable. An old hippie like you....I think you would much rather live life on the edge like me.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

My most lovely Madame T,

Notice I said I kind of NOT like to know my right from my left? I prefer to go where the wind blows as you do.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> My most lovely Madame T,
> 
> Notice I said I kind of NOT like to know my right from my left? I prefer to go where the wind blows as you do.


OMG Spookzilla, that was the first mistake I have made since 1972  Of course it would have to be you that discovered my error. LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

I really liked him and the tutorial. THANKS


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Looking over some tuts I came across Jack, and he is my inspiration for this year!! Easy enough even for us newbies, but awesome looking all the same. Thanks Spookzilla!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice thread to revise, he was awesome, and with halloween approaching, this is a good push for all those who want to build him.


----------

